# Cowardly attacks?



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Some call atacks by suicide bombers "cowardly". This is childish and simply not true. We hate them, but we should be realistic and admit that this is an example of power of faith and religious brainwashing. Young people going straight to haven... They believe so anyway. Religious sects or schools teaching suicide fighting must be found and eradicated. Many of them are well known, but tolerated. This is a wheapon of mass destruction. Zarkavi is based in Iraq. He replaced Saddam there, but he has no statues to pull down. He has moral and financial support, which make him a lot straonger and more dangerous then Saddam with his family was.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

And he has most of the Jordanian public after his head.....

Dont try to make him out to be some idolised muslim hero that the media would like you to think. Hes as hated by the general muslim populace as he is by us, likely even more so.

For comparison sake, everyone in the US knows who Daniel Carver is (or at least should), and what he stands for. Some people follow him the same way Zarcowardly has his followers. Does that make every American a member of the KKK? I think not.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Careful there seven dogs ................... your real colors are starting to bleed through.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Gun Owner said:


> And he has most of the Jordanian public after his head.....
> 
> Dont try to make him out to be some idolised muslim hero that the media would like you to think. Hes as hated by the general muslim populace as he is by us, likely even more so.
> If this would be so, our troops would have nothing to do in Iraq. We all hate Zarkavi, but he is quite successfull so far, much "better" then Saddam was.
> ...


Id does not matter now. Zarkavi keeps killing Iraqi people by the bushels disrupts life in the country, causes our loses in human lives and economically. Are we ready to fight in Iraq for ten years more? Something is wrong here. We do not need it. If Arabs hate Zarkavi so much, it is good. Let them fight for their freedom and democracy.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Gohon said:


> Careful there seven dogs ................... your real colors are starting to bleed through.


We should see beyond patriotic retoric and be realistic. I believe this is business of Arabs and Muslims to clean their own house. International terrorism entered Iraq after Saddam had gone. Now we have a worse problem then we had with Saddam in power.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

sevendogs

Clearly ... we have the SAME problem we had with Saddam in power ...

We have Radical Muslims engaged in what they call "The Third Jihad" ... with or without Saddam ... that is what we had and have.

The Radical Musims Jihadists see Iraq as a crucial piece of land, just as we do, both sides will fight hard for Mesopotamia.

What we now ALSO have is an opportunity to get something going in the "historical bread basket" of the region. It might lead folks in the region to believe there is something worth standng for and fighting against these Radical Muslims, namely Liberty and Freedom.

You obviousy do not understand this thing call "Jihad" and what it means to these radical Muslims and to the world.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Sevendogs....

You truly dont understand what it takes to set up a democracy from scratch. You talk of suicide bombers and various terrorist attacks. Do you realise that by your logic, we would have pulled out of Germany after the war, and the Nazi's would have regained power. We fought Nazi terror cells in parts of Germany well into the 60s!

You cant expect things to happen overnight. But considering you so easily dismiss the outraged Jordanian public, and what that means for the terrorists overall support base, maybe you want the radicals to win?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Gun Owner said: "you so easily dismiss the outraged Jordanian public".

Tonight there was a fellow (American) speaking from Jordan and he said he had only arrived 6 hours earlier and they were still marching in the street with kill Zarqawi being chanted. He went on to say a Jordanian had commented to him that we didn't really understand how you felt on 9/11 but now we do.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

DecoyDummy said:


> sevendogs
> 
> Clearly ... we have the SAME problem we had with Saddam in power ...
> 
> ...


----------

